# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > مقالات مرتبط با Microsoft .Net Framework > سوال: archtecture و farmework و structure

## fsima

تفاوت بين سه مفهوم archtecture و farmework و structure (معماري و چهارچوب و ساختار)چيه؟ تو مقاله ها و سخنراني ها خيلي وقتا اين سه تا به جاي هم بكار برده ميشه اما اينا سه تا مفهوم جداست ميشه توضيح بدين...
نميدونم اين سؤال تا چه حدي مربوط به اين تالاره اما جايي مناسب تر به نظرم نيومد

----------

